# GSG Offers Clear Focus One Way Vision™ Perforated Window Film



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Clear Focus One Way Vision™ turns any glass surface into an opportunity for unique signage and expanded business. This perforated window film allows you to create new media space with powerful visual impact by making it possible to print on one side while maintaining a clear, unobstructed view from the other. It provides an innovative approach to window graphics for outdoor advertising, including vehicle and building wraps, POP, retail and commercial window signage, corporate identity and other types of signage.

Clear Focus cutting-edge technology is offered with several patterns and sizes of perforations, allowing a 30, 35, 40 or 50 percent open area to achieve the image resolution and degree of one-way visibility desired. The durable, clear pressure-sensitive film is easy to print, install, and remove. 

Products are available with a clear PET release liner, a white PET release liner, a solid paper release liner, or Do-ALLiner® product.

Besides giving you and your customers a competitive edge by providing premium positioning for their message, Clear Focus also reduces heat and glare from the sun and offers enhanced privacy and security.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

